# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Alternatief voor Lithium

## rtjonatsien

Een vriendin (lft. 37 jr) van mij, waar reeds jaren geleden 'bipolar disorder' gediagnosticeerd werd, gebruikt nu al bijna 20 jaar Lithium.
Sinds kort gaat er wat mij betreft van alles en nog wat mis.
Recentelijk onderzoek gaf aan ongeveer 50% nierfunctie verlies, verhoogde bloeddruk, struma,..
Allemaal zaken waarvan ik op internetde indruk kreeg dat het bijwerkingen van Lithium gebruik waren.
Gezien de bovengenoemde stand van zaken is mijn vraag: Wat is het beste alternatief voor Lithium????
Lange wachtlijsten voor afspraken hier op Aruba met name met de nefroloog.
Zie uw antwoord met ongeduld tegemoet.
Roy: :Confused:

----------


## MissMolly

Zo sne3l mogelijk een afspraak maken met huisarts of nog liever psychiater om de lithium af te bouwen. Je kan er niet zomaar mee stoppen, dat moet gefaseerd en onder intensieve begeleiding, maar ze MOET er vanaf als ze zoveel bijwerkingen heeft.
Een psychiater kan adviseren over alteratieve behandeling.

----------


## rtjonatsien

Miss Molly, heel hartelijk bedankt voor uw snelle reactie. Ik hoop dat mijn vriendin nu snel geholpen wordt. De psychiater schijnt te wachten op de nefroloog. Afspraak pas na medio oktober. Nogmaals dank.
Roy

----------


## A.Mels

> Miss Molly, heel hartelijk bedankt voor uw snelle reactie. Ik hoop dat mijn vriendin nu snel geholpen wordt. De psychiater schijnt te wachten op de nefroloog. Afspraak pas na medio oktober. Nogmaals dank.
> Roy


Hoi Roy, als alternatief kan je vriendin LDN (Low Dose Naltrexon)
gaan proberen, als ze afgebouwd is natuurlijk. Het zou haar heel goed kunnen helpen. Google op LDN of anders heb ik veel info hierover.
Groet, Annette

----------

